# Bomber Power Plates



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

link for tech specs and price

Power Plate System


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have not tried...but the look like something I need and might likely order, due to my small feet and to get more edge leverage. Thanks for putting them on the radar.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Have not tried...but the look like something I need and might likely order, due to my small feet and to get more edge leverage. Thanks for putting them on the radar.


Good!! Get them pronto and give me your input so I know if I want them or not  I'll definitely trust your opinion.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, these are interesting! Would probably be loads of fun on my Arbor. 

But, back in stock in late summer, so plenty of time to stew on it... or forget about it :grin:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> link for tech specs and price
> 
> Power Plate System


Weight is 3 pounds. That is more than any of my bindings


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Weight is 3 pounds. That is more than any of my bindings


Indeed, they do look heavy. Don't really look like the thing for park rats. But....that aint me!

Ya, bummer on not available right now. Was hoping to hear a review on them from Wrath in just a couple of weeks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Alpine Duke said:


> Indeed, they do look heavy. Don't really look like the thing for park rats. But....that aint me!
> 
> Ya, bummer on not available right now. Was hoping to hear a review on them from Wrath in just a couple of weeks


Well at 3# and $200, I'll probably pass, in that I have a set of diy high density 20mm plastic plates that cost me $5....and they work for added edge leverage


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Could always go for donek equipment. Great company....

https://www.donek.com/product-category/accessories/plates/


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

They're sold out?

Hmm, then me thinks maybe bomberonline might have a smidgen of information? Lol

You guys know there's a whole nother forum dedicated solely for fruit booters right?

Pretty sure I had to be the longest running member on bomber, that had never even tried fruit boots?
5+ years a member, just tried it last year for the first time.

Even if you don't fruit the boot?
There's a tonne of information on carving.

And you'll never guess what the most popular soft boot binding is, that the fruit booters dig?

Or maybe you do? 
Lol, some of you do for sure.


TT


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

It's like carving grad school over there. 


timmytard said:


> They're sold out?
> 
> Hmm, then me thinks maybe bomberonline might have a smidgen of information? Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

220$ for a plate that goes under ur bindings wtf


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

timmytard said:


> And you'll never guess what the most popular soft boot binding is, that the fruit booters dig?
> 
> Or maybe you do?
> Lol, some of you do for sure.
> ...


Flow NX2-GT? I've heard that thrown around a few times and having tried them recently could see why.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuck a plate, just buy a Donek superwide board! booting out will never be a problem again.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I rode a friend's arbor with some old burton softboot riser plates on it. I wasn't familiar with the board so I can't really say how plates changed the ride. I know that from playing with plates on hardboot setups that extra altitude over the board gives you more leverage over the board and it's edges. By this I mean it's easier to stick or lift the edges. And easier to twist the board. I suppose it also makes it more difficult to boot out. It's fun to play with stuff like bomber plates and some of the boardercross plates and bindings out there. But if you really wanna get technical and lay down some serious carves then you need to get some hard boots. Consider buying a pair second hand over the off season. You could probably get some serviceable UPZ or Deeluxe for $250. Once you have some boots that fit, pretty much no matter where you are there is a hardboot carving enthusiast who is ready to loan you boards and bindings and provide some instruction to help get you carving. I've found that it's a very welcoming community. And all of them seem to have a dozen boards ready to roll at a moments notice. 

Basically you can spend a bunch of time and money looking to carve in softies or you can just go and get right tool for the job. 



Alpine Duke said:


> Has anyone on here tried these before? Looking for some input.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Nidecker carbons? Diodes?


Phedder said:


> timmytard said:
> 
> 
> > And you'll never guess what the most popular soft boot binding is, that the fruit booters dig?
> ...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Fielding said:


> Nidecker carbons? Diodes?


Nope.
Flow bindings.

Those fruit booters swear by em.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Fielding said:


> Nidecker carbons? Diodes?


I haven't tried diodes before, they never have those on Craigslist for cheap.

But I did search out and find a pair of carbon 900's 
I thought they were great.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Nope.
> Flow bindings.
> 
> Those fruit booters swear by em.
> ...


They are def on the stiffer side and the most responsive and comfortable binding I have used.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Fielding said:


> I rode a friend's arbor with some old burton softboot riser plates on it. I wasn't familiar with the board so I can't really say how plates changed the ride. I know that from playing with plates on hardboot setups that extra altitude over the board gives you more leverage over the board and it's edges. By this I mean it's easier to stick or lift the edges. And easier to twist the board. I suppose it also makes it more difficult to boot out. It's fun to play with stuff like bomber plates and some of the boardercross plates and bindings out there. But if you really wanna get technical and lay down some serious carves then you need to get some hard boots. Consider buying a pair second hand over the off season. You could probably get some serviceable UPZ or Deeluxe for $250. Once you have some boots that fit, pretty much no matter where you are *there is a hardboot carving enthusiast who is ready to loan you boards and bindings and provide some instruction to help get you carving*. I've found that it's a very welcoming community. And all of them seem to have a dozen boards ready to roll at a moments notice.
> 
> Basically you can spend a bunch of time and money looking to carve in softies or you can just go and get right tool for the job.


So true, there's always one of em everywhere.
And they're always alone lol.
Dying for a new snowboardin' buddy haha.

And they will lend you a board, no questions asked.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> They are def on the stiffer side and the most responsive and comfortable binding I have used.


I've always liked em and used to use em quite a bit.
They were a bit of a hassle though back then.
Ratchets made em way better.

Cause not being able to open them if you were upside down or other horrific position was always in the back of my mind.

Ratchets solved that.

Pretty sure there isn't a stiffer binding out there?
Can't be.

That cable has absolutely NO give.
Just the design of regular bindings makes it have a little bit of give.


TT


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

[there's always one of em everywhere.
And they're always alone lol.
Dying for a new snowboardin' buddy haha.[/QUOTE]

Hilarious. Because it's true. And if you're ever injured on the hill forget ski patrol. Look for the hardbooter because chances are good that he's a doctor. 

Seriously though. The dudes that are into seem really excited to share the stoke. Most are old enough (40 +) that they've put in a lot of hours on the snow AND they've got the loot to afford a stockpile of high-$ gear.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Fielding said:


> I rode a friend's arbor with some old burton softboot riser plates on it. I wasn't familiar with the board so I can't really say how plates changed the ride. I know that from playing with plates on hardboot setups that extra altitude over the board gives you more leverage over the board and it's edges. By this I mean it's easier to stick or lift the edges. And easier to twist the board. I suppose it also makes it more difficult to boot out. It's fun to play with stuff like bomber plates and some of the boardercross plates and bindings out there. But if you really wanna get technical and lay down some serious carves then you need to get some hard boots. Consider buying a pair second hand over the off season. You could probably get some serviceable UPZ or Deeluxe for $250. Once you have some boots that fit, pretty much no matter where you are there is a hardboot carving enthusiast who is ready to loan you boards and bindings and provide some instruction to help get you carving. I've found that it's a very welcoming community. And all of them seem to have a dozen boards ready to roll at a moments notice.
> 
> Basically you can spend a bunch of time and money looking to carve in softies or you can just go and get right tool for the job.


Soft boots is one of the appeals of snowboarding... Every time I see a skier stumbling down a flight of stairs.

At what point does a hard boot set up just become mono-skiing?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Soft boots is one of the appeals of snowboarding... Every time I see a skier stumbling down a flight of stairs.
> 
> At what point does a hard boot set up just become mono-skiing?


Roughly at the point that the hardboot snowboarder finds himself riding a skwal.

https://youtu.be/h4ezPYQPU0o

Actually, a skwal is not a monoski. A skwal is cool. A monoski is not cool. A skwal has boots mounted in-line, with steep angles, and is in the neighborhood of 14cm wide. A monoski has boots mounted side by side on a board that's about 20cm wide. You ride a skwal in hard snowboard boots. And you ride a monoski in ski boots. 

This is some bro on a monoski:

https://youtu.be/3l9GE2BMDjw

Not cool, huh?

Hardboots are not for walking. I am sure of that. But they can give you super powers on the slopes if you are looking to crank big turns. They are cool as long as they are not mounted side by side.

Riding a skwal feels sketchy as hell because you're never more then a cm or 2 from hooking that downhill edge. You've gotta full commit to carving all the time basically. You have to haul ass in order to stay upright.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Fielding said:


> But if you really wanna get technical and lay down some serious carves then you need to get some hard boots. Consider buying a pair second hand over the off season.
> 
> Basically you can spend a bunch of time and money looking to carve in softies or you can just go and get right tool for the job.


Preaching to the choir brother  i hear ya! ...... and I have an OnEdgeStyle 172 titanal board with TD3s and UPZ boots.... and am snagging a Coiler this summer... so i'm with ya!  But....that doesn't mean I can't get all technical with my Salomon Malamutes and Mig's Diamond Blade, K2 slayblade, or maybe another deck out of the quiver  :snowboard4: Just asking if anyone has any experience with these or similar.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Soft boots is one of the appeals of snowboarding... Every time I see a skier stumbling down a flight of stairs.
> 
> At what point does a hard boot set up just become mono-skiing?


Fielding gives some good answers....but I look at it this way:

Monoskis and Skwals are both allowed at Alta. Hardboot snowboard....no matter how skinny the waist is. Not allowed  so even though skwals use snowboard boots and non-releasable bindings (which is not the case for monoski)....still have the shame of being allowed at Alta


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

No shit? I could skwal at Alta? This is very intriguing. Would love to go there and behave badly on a skwal.


Alpine Duke said:


> Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Soft boots is one of the appeals of snowboarding... Every time I see a skier stumbling down a flight of stairs.
> ...


----------

